# Eating Cat Poop



## Craigjames (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello

Does snyone have tips on how to stop a golden eating cat poop? We have 3 cats and if they loo in the garden Lola (now 14 months old) will find it and eat it, and if the cats use the litter tray indoors (which is covered) and Lola gets there first before we get there to clean it she will stick her head through the flap to get it!

She seems to think its amazing stuff and gets really excited about it. Will completely ignore your orders and blank you if she thinks she can wolf it down before you can get to her.

We were told by the vet she would have grown out of it by now, but not so and its a sore point in our household! Not to mention those occasions where bits get stuck in her teeth......


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Apparently poop is yummy to goldens. 

We attached some rope to our laundry door frame with a screw and looped it around our door handle so the door could only open 15cm wide which is a similar idea to a chain lock that people use for their front doors. We used a brick to keep the entrance open. It was wide enough for our cat to walk through but not our golden. It was the only way my cat could eat or poop in peace


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Dogs consider cat poop to be an extraordinary delicacy. Our goldie has yet to discover our cats poop as he is far too frightened of them to get close enough to their poop. In the meantime, being an Australian, he makes full use of the kangaroo poop which features extensively on our two and a half acres. How much kangaroo poop a goldie can SAFELY eat is yet to be established but Harley is doing his best to assist in this research.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine is like a crack addict with the stuff. I live in a neighbourhood crawling with outside cats, leaving their poop any and everywhere, it's a constant battle!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I think since poop is disgested or partially digested food, some dogs see it as food, and the only thing you can do is pick it up before your dog can get to it. 
I pick up all poop as soon as it drops around here - prevention.

Can you put the cat box in a room the dog can't get it? Maybe keep the door shut and cut a cat flap the dog can't fit through? Or place a baby gate part way up so the cats can fit underneath but the dogs can't?

For outside I would do a sweep of the yard and pick up all poops before letting the dog out.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Cat food has so much more protein in it - it makes it the poop more appealing to dogs. 

I would also gate off the area to the litter box if you can. Get one of those litter boxes with the top over it, it will also make it harder for a dog to get into it.


----------



## Craigjames (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Baby gate not a bad idea at all. We do try to sweep the garden beforehand when possible but not always successful. The bigger problem is the indoor tray, but the baby gate may be the answer!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

It appears to me that it is a training issue. Regardless of what you do to keep your dog from "cleaning out the litter box", if there is no deterance from us, the behavior will continue to be there. Goldens are very smart about doing the things they want to do even when there are road blocks. Bentley too, thought that he had discovered something no one else knew, when he stumbled across the litter box one day. We have 5 cats so he thought the "all you can eat" selection was great. Too his surprise one morning, I caught him with his big head in the door of the litter box. He knew that this was a no no, but still thought that he would take the chance. Well, when I saw this I pulled him out by his rear legs and smacked him on the nose twice and told him NO. Apparently that was enough for him to understand that his choice of treats had come to an end. I still have to tell him no, from time to time, when he starts sniffing around the litter box, but he appears to be a "recovering poopaholic" now . :wavey:


----------



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Craigjames said:


> Hello
> 
> Does snyone have tips on how to stop a golden eating cat poop? We have 3 cats and if they loo in the garden Lola (now 14 months old) will find it and eat it, and if the cats use the litter tray indoors (which is covered) and Lola gets there first before we get there to clean it she will stick her head through the flap to get it!
> 
> ...


Hi
I Have a 17 week old


Craigjames said:


> Hello
> 
> Does snyone have tips on how to stop a golden eating cat poop? We have 3 cats and if they loo in the garden Lola (now 14 months old) will find it and eat it, and if the cats use the litter tray indoors (which is covered) and Lola gets there first before we get there to clean it she will stick her head through the flap to get it!
> 
> ...


Hi
I have a 17 week old golden and every time theres silence in the house I know there's trouble somewhere. Never once have I had to spank his wee arse but I just did 5 mins ago cos that has got to be the manliest thing ever. Theres no way that can taste good he had his nose right down deep in the litter tray and I caught him red pawed this time. It's been an absolute joy and fairly easy to train my little fella(Samson) but it's difficult to get him to stop but I'm guessing after today he is going to be in no hurry to get back to it. He really knows he is in the dog house today. One thing he's never going to get from me in a while and that's face to face kisses. I never really understood that or even liked it in the first place. They lie there and lick they're baws for 2 hours straight then you see they're owners giving them face to face kisses. Fk that


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Fence off the area.


----------



## Samson#1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Doug said:


> Apparently poop is yummy to goldens.
> 
> We attached some rope to our laundry door frame with a screw and looped it around our door handle so the door could only open 15cm wide which is a similar idea to a chain lock that people use for their front doors. We used a brick to keep the entrance open. It was wide enough for our cat to walk through but not our golden. It was the only way my cat could eat or poop in peace


Nice idea. Thanks I will give that a bash. ????


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Samson#1 said:


> Nice idea. Thanks I will give that a bash. ????


I have nothing to add on the poop - just had to say I love that expression. Never heard it before - I assume it means you'll give it a try.


----------

